
 RMS Talk on The Free Software Movement - crazyirish
http://www.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/media/The%20Free%20Software%20Movement%20and%20GNULinux%20Operating%20System,%20a%20talk%20by%20Richard%20Stallman%20at%20UCSD.html
======
lupin_sansei
This is going to be unpopular, but it irks me that people say that GPLd
software (not LGPL) is free as in speech (liberty). It's a little less free
than speech, since I can't take GPLd code and combine it with my proprietary
code. I understand why people might not want me to do this, but then you can't
very well say I have liberty to use that code. It's limited freedom.

Don't get me wrong, I love GPL software, it's just not the last word in
freedom. I can imagine freer software, LGPL or the Perl Artistic license for
instance. Infact I wonder why free software needs a license at all? The
ultimate freedom would be source you can do whatever you want with. With no
license to tell you what you can or can't do with it.

~~~
lkozma
You need these restrictions in order to protect your freedom. If GPL would
allow combining code in proprietary code, someone could take your GPL-code,
build a product out of it, release it under a proprietary license, then sue
you for infringing his license.

~~~
lupin_sansei
If this was true wouldn't people releasing code under other licenses such as
the LGPL be getting sued now?

